# Mist-Laubschutznest



## pema (30. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin immer noch ziemlich fertig mit der Welt und möchte euch eigentlich nur auf eine Gefahr hinweisen:
gerade habe ich eine tote Blaumeise gefunden, die sich in meinem Laubschutznetz verfangen hatte
Die Kleine hatte sich in einem zusammengerollten überschüssigen Teil des Netzes, welches am Ufer lag, so verheddert, dass sie völlig eingewickelt war als ich sie fand. Das Ganze Drama muss während des heutigen Tages geschehen sein, denn heute morgen ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen:?...aber vielleicht habe ich sie da auch übersehen
Meine Konsequenz:
ich habe das Schutznetz sofort entfernt. Dann sollen von mir aus die Blätter in den Teich fallen und die Algen Juhu rufen...noch so ein kleines totes Vögelchen möchte ich nicht auf dem Gewissen haben.
petra


----------



## zuza68 (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Das tut mir leid. Sicher kein schöner Anblick. Welches Netz hast du denn? Wir verwenden unseres seit 8 Jahren und noch nie ist etwas passiert.


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Petra, mein Laubschutznetz hängt schon seit fast 10 Jahren unbenutzt im Schuppen, es war nur einmal aufgespannt.
wir haben dann festgestellt, daß die Vögelchen nicht mehr baden und trinken konnten, ebensowenig mein Kater und mein Hund. 
Ich fische einfach das Laub ab, und das bei einer Teichgröße von 12 x 8 m


----------



## Boxerfan (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Hei Jolanta,
da haben unsere Laubschutznetze was gemeinsam. Ab in den Schuppen damit.


----------



## zuza68 (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Wenn man es nicht unbedingt braucht und keine großen Laubbäume in der Nähe hat, dann würde ich mir diese Arbeit auch sparen. Aber dieser verd... Nußbaum ... das hätte ich alles im Teich zwischen den Pflanzen schwimmen .. Unmengen Laub .. und nachdem bei mir noch kein Vogerl zu schaden gekommen ist und hinten ein Teil des Teiches immer freibleibt .. mach ich es weiterhin drauf.


----------



## pema (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Hallo zusammen,
tja - mein Netz war dieses Jahr das vierte mal im Einsatz...und es ist vorher auch nie etwas passiert.
Für die Vögel habe ich ja immer extra einen Teil des Teichrandes freigelassen, zum trinken und baden. Die Meise starb aber nicht an dieser Stelle.
Direkt neben dem Teich steht ein Kirschbaum und ein paar Meter weiter entfernt ein Walnussbaum. Es gibt also schon einen Grund für das Netz...aber das ist es mir jetzt nicht mehr wert

Das Netz ist ein handelsübliches Laubschutznetz für Teiche, also das, was fast jeder benutzt.
Mein Beitrag sollte ja auch nur auf diese Gefahr hinweisen - damit nicht noch mehr Leuten der Spaß am herbstlichen Teich so verdorben wird wie mir z.Zt.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Hi Petra,

so was kann passieren. 

aber schließlich kann auch der Teich selbst ne tödliche Falle für den einen oder anderen Vogel sein (z.B für flügge werdende Jungvögel). Ich hatte da dieses Jahr zwei ertrunkene Tauben rausfischen dürfen die sich beim Versuch __ Parasiten loszuwerden wohl verausgabt hatten

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Hallo Frank,
klar kann so etwas immer passieren. Aber ich finde es dennoch sehr traurig. Auch die Sache mit deinen zwei Tauben....aber da warst du ja nicht verantwortlich.
Petra


----------



## zuza68 (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Für nächstes Jahr werde ich mir das Laubschutznetz von NG zulegen. Durch das jetzige Netz fallen die Blätter vom Mirabellenbaum trotzdem durch. Die ringeln sich richtig ein. Das NG Netz ist viel dichter und ich denke da kann sich dann kein Vogel verstricken.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Will jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber das Netz von NG ist echt super. Im das normale Netz ist die Hälfte der Blätter reingeflogen, jetzt ist mein Teich "dicht". Die Geschichte mit dem Vogel ist natürlich traurig, aber solche "Unfälle" sind wohl nicht zu vermeiden...


----------



## StefanBO (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Hallo Petra,

danke für die Warnung.

Ich benutze mein Laubschutznetz im Herbst auch nicht. Eher aus Bequemlichkeit. Und weil sich in den letzten Jahren herausgestellt hat, dass die ganzen Tipps und "Regeln" aus einem Fischteichforum wie diesem nicht unbedingt auf alle Verhältnisse und Gartenteiche übertragbar ist. Bei mir brauche ich mir jedenfalls um "grünes Wasser" eher wenig Sorgen zu machen, trotz Nährstoffeintrag durch Pflanzenmaterial.

Diesen Sommer hatte ich das Laubschutznetz als Schutznetz über ein kleines Poolbecken (als Aqua-Terrarium gestaltet) gelegt, um Froschlurchnachwuchs vor Vögeln (Elstern, Amseln) zu schützen, die sonst ggf. leichte Beute gehabt hätten (oder vorher hatten?). Da es bis zum Boden reichte und dort dick auflag, war es aber eine Gefahr für die __ Frösche - ein __ Grasfrosch hatte sich daran verheddert! Zum Glück war noch nichts passiert, als ich ihn entdeckte. Das Laubschutznetz wurde aber sofort durch ein Fliegenschutznetz fürs Fenster ersetzt


----------



## StefanRP (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Mist-Laubschutznest*

Machts am besten wie ich, wenn ihr noch nen Quatratmeter übrig habt, legt ein Tümpel von 1qm an und fischt dort halt das laub heraus, ist dann weniger Arbeit und die Tiere haben noch ihren Bereich an den sie können. 
Ich hab übere mein Großen auch ein Netz spannen müssen, weg direkt angrenzenden Pappelbäumen und extremen Laubbergen. Ca. 2m hab ich an der einen Seite offen gelassen um Kröte und andere Tiere einen Eingang zu gewähren, Vögel werden den kleinen Eingang nicht benutzen, was auch sicherere ist, da in der Nachbarschaft sieben Katzen ständig nach Beute suchen und was soll ein aufgeschreckter Vogel anderes tun als hoch zu __ fliegen und sich im Netz zu verfangen. 
Ich hab schon Vögel unter unserer Pergola hervorholen müssen, weil die wie Fliegen nach dem Licht gehen.


----------

